# Sandwich station hood?



## steveray (Apr 30, 2015)

Popular "donut" chain store remodel. Anyone else seeing these? They are claiming no grease, and Type 2...I am not terribly comfortable with that, but have not spent any time in one to see if any grease builds up on the walls. I think it has an electric conveyor bagel toaster and electric turbochef oven under it for "cooking or warming" the maybe precooked meats and eggs....? Just trying to see how you guys might be handling these....Thanks!


----------



## north star (Apr 30, 2015)

*+ & + & +*

Do they have countertop type appliances [  i.e. - somewhat lower BTU's  ] ?

*+ & + & +*


----------



## cda (Apr 30, 2015)

Like a potbelly or firehouse sub or Quiznos ??

Would ask for list of food items to be run through the thing

But should be ok


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 30, 2015)

A donut shop without a fryer?

Don't know if the commentary applies in your case;

"A common question that is asked is, what type of hood is required for conveyor and deck-style pizza ovens? Conveyor-type pizza ovens are listed in the definition of "Medium-duty cooking appliances." Type 1 hoods are required to be installed over medium-duty cooking appliances.  Deck-type ovens are listed in the definition of "Light-duty cooking appliances."  A Type 1 hood is required over a light-duty cooking appliance that produces grease of smoke. There is no longer a specific reference to deck-style pizza ovens, just the reference to deck-type ovens.  Considering that a deck pizza oven is an enclosed oven and that the primary byproducts given off are heat and moisture, deck pizza ovens have commonly been approved for use under a Type II hood.


----------



## steveray (Apr 30, 2015)

It's a Dunkin....I think it is mainly "warming" stuff that is already cooked, But I don't know if I get to no grease quite that easily with bacon and butter and such....I think they truck in the doughnuts these days.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 30, 2015)

2012 IMC

507.2

Exception: A Type I hood shall not be required for an electric cooking appliance where an approved testing agency provides documentation that the appliance effluent contains 5 mg/m3 or less of grease when tested at an exhaust flow rate of 500 cfm (0.236 m3/s) in accordance with Section 17 of UL 710B

Since they are electric have them provide the documentation. If they can't then base it on the medium duty appliance and higher requires a Type I hood regardless of the menu.


----------



## jdfruit (Apr 30, 2015)

Hundreds upon thousands of sandwich "conveyor" toasters and "turbo" (convection) ovens in use on the left coast, mostly electric, some in large high volume eateries are gas fired. Listing is the key for type I or II cooking hood exhaust. Of course we are different for grease limits due to IAPMO based mech code.


----------



## Frank (May 3, 2015)

The key is the listing does it produce grease or smoke?  Generally if not required by listing and grease or smoke is not produced then these types of appliances would not require type I hoods.  Conveyor toaster likely not, conveyor pizza oven yes.


----------



## mark handler (May 3, 2015)

LA Co Health and LA Co  fire allow up to three units without a hood.


----------



## cda (May 3, 2015)

Like this::

http://m.ebay.com/itm/141190702402?_mwBanner=1


----------



## JBI (May 4, 2015)

I see them all the time in DD's (very popular in NYS). As described above, a conveyor style toaster and a small heating oven (slightly larger than an 'Easy-Bake' oven). All foods are re-heated only - eggs are pre-cooked as is bacon. Bagels are buttered after toasting. Pretty straight forward stuff.


----------



## steveray (May 4, 2015)

Thanks all!....That seems to be the consensus around here also, that it is not really a grease/smoke situation....


----------

